# 17 years old girl murdered in Montréal...



## Maestro (Jan 26, 2006)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

Yesterday, Brigitte Serre, a 17 years old girl was murdered during her night shift in a convenience store.

The murderer, Sébastien Simon, told one of his friend that he broke into a convenience store to take the money and also said that *he* killed the girl only a few hours after doing the dirty job.

Interviewed on TVA, that "friend" said that he didn't believed him first. He thought he was kidding. It's only when he heard about it on the news that he realized the truth.

A judge gave a "federal arrest order", which means that the suspects can be arrested anywhere within Canadian territory.

The three suspects aged 18 and 27, are wanted. If you see them, please contact the RCMP.

The murderer, Sébastien Simon, is 18 and considered as dangerous.
His first "helper" is Joël Nantais and is also 18.
His second "helper", Sergio Moniz, is 27 and has a heavy criminal background.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 27, 2006)

*NEWS UPDATE :*

One of the suspects, Joël Nantais, has been arrested this morning. The two others are still free, though.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 27, 2006)

Good, its always sad to hear someone so young has died.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah... Especially during a _night shift_ in a _convenience store_.

I know that the legal age to work is 16, but dammit, you can't put an unexperienced person _alone_ on such a dangerous shift !

From what I heard, she was working there for a few months but it was her _first_ night shift.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 27, 2006)

Its so sad to hear some poor kid working, minding her business and she gets killed for what ? $100, $200 cash !!!!!!!!!!!!! I seen a TV show once years ago and they were rating the 10 top most dangerous jobs on the planet to have and convenience store clerk made the top 10 list ! I agree with you a 17 girl never should of been doing that alone. Not a 100% but I think in my province there is a law against that not sure. If not there should be, after something like 11pm there has to be a min. of two people working at all times or something. Not that would stop all crime vs them but I think it would help, not sure its just so sad to hear.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah. The whole world is getting mad...

A female cop got killed something like a month ago in Laval... She got shot from across the door by a high caliber rifle. The bullet went through the door, the front of the flak jacket, her, the back of the flak jacket and ended up into the wall.

Then a 15 years old girl got caught into a shooting between two street gangs while she was shopping in Toronto on December 26th. Killed by a bullet in the head.

At the begining of the week, an arms smuggler was arrested in Montréal (I think). The police seized stunt guns, expendable batons, knives, pepper canisters... and something like 2500$ in cash. All the weapons were going to be sold to street gangs.

And now this... I'm starting to seriously think of buying a flak jacket... But if I fall on the same kind of crazy that the female cop did, it won't really protect me.


----------



## Clave (Jan 27, 2006)

> Then a 15 years old girl got caught into a shooting between two street gangs while she was shopping in Toronto on December 26th. Killed by a bullet in the head.



Same thing happened in London not long back, it's worse in a way, than a direct attack...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope they all get cought. Then they should be dragged into a wooden building and have there peckers nailed to a board or wall. Set the building on fire and then give them a saw to cut there own dicks off so they can get out of the fire! Then after they run out of the buildign, shoot them on the spot.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

I couldn't stop laughing, I apologise. But the first dude looks like a lesbian ... and the third dude looks like a complete fuck-tard, it's too amusing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

I agree with you on the third guy pD, he looks like a complete nutter!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 28, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 28, 2006)

You're right, Plan_D. The third one looks like a retard.

*NEWS UPDATE :*

The main suspect, Sébastien Simon, was arrested today at the airfield of Edmonton in Alberta. The RCMP arrested him as he got down of the airplane. An air-hostess recognized him after reading the name on his plane ticket and escorted him to the plane. Then, she called the RCMP who just had to wait for his plane to land in Edmonton.

However, the third suspect is still free and a fourth suspect is wanted. His name is Tommy Gagné. I attached the best picture of him that I could find.

Like the American cop says every nights while praying next to his bed : "Thank you, my God, for stupid criminals."


----------



## Maestro (Jan 29, 2006)

*NEWS UPDATE :*

Tommy Gagné was arrested yesterday at night at his father's house in Saguenay.

They are still looking for Moniz, though.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

So, are they going to be given the 'ole Canuck death penalty? Death by Moose rape?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 30, 2006)

plan_D said:


> So, are they going to be given the 'ole Canuck death penalty? Death by Moose rape?



It would be a good idea...  

*NEWS UPDATE :*

The last suspect, Sergio Moniz, has been arrested last night in Montréal. The Prosecutor started to charge them.

Sergio Moniz :

- No charges, yet. But he is being kept in jail because he was an escaped convict.

Tommy Gagné :

- 1 charge of theft
- 1 charge of plot
- 1 charge of sequestration

Joël Nantais :

- 1 charge of theft

Sébastien Simon (still held in Alberta, will be charged in the next days of) :

- 1 charge of murder
- 1 charge of plot
- 1 charge of theft
- 1 charge of sequestration


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

Well they seem to have caught all the suspects quickly which is good, they do deserve the Canuck death penalty but I doubt they will get it...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hang em high


----------



## Maestro (Jan 30, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Well they seem to have caught all the suspects quickly which is good, they do deserve the Canuck death penalty but I doubt they will get it...



Yes. Four suspects caught in four days. That's a good ratio.

I also doubt they'll get that penalty... They'll rather end up into a jail, being raped in the shower room by a bunch of Hell Angels.

Ouch...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2006)

> So, are they going to be given the 'ole Canuck death penalty? Death by Moose rape?



Nope, send him to either newfoundland or alberta, so they can work the oil rigs for a lousy 25 cents an hour (not including income tax) and force them to marry are bear chested cousins and live in a shack to raise 50 kids.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 30, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> > So, are they going to be given the 'ole Canuck death penalty? Death by Moose rape?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, send him to either newfoundland or alberta, so they can work the oil rigs for a lousy 25 cents an hour (not including income tax) and force them to marry are bear chested cousins and live in a shack to raise 50 kids.



SOMEONE GET ME THE MOOSE!!!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > > So, are they going to be given the 'ole Canuck death penalty? Death by Moose rape?
> ...




Better yet someone get Glen Murry same thing, just instead of a moose you get a raping from a former gay mayor. (thats for all us Canadians, not sure how many people outside Canada know who he is)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 31, 2006)

I just noticed something


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> I just noticed something


He have already noted that hussars...



plan_D said:


> I couldn't stop laughing, I apologise. But the first dude looks like a lesbian ... and the third dude looks like a complete fu*k-tard, it's too amusing.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 31, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed something
> ...



Holy Sh*t!, I guess great minds _do_ think alike eh?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 31, 2006)

Not all girls fall victim to their attackers. 

http://www.cbc.ca/ns/story/ns-girl-robbers20060131.html


----------



## Maestro (Jan 31, 2006)

Cool...

That's the kind of girl that won't get assf*cked between two garbage containers in a bad lightened street.

Unfortunately, not every girls are as skilled as her...


----------

